# Mehrere Arrays auf einmal erstellen



## Karl Hermann (6. Jun 2012)

Hey Leute
hier ist wieder euer Karl Hermann :toll:

Ich habe mal wieder eine wichtige Frage:
Wie tue ich mehrere Arrays auf einmal erstellen?
Ich benötige relativ viele für eine Verwaltung von Punkten vieler Bilder.

Bitte helft mir;(


----------



## Nardian (6. Jun 2012)

Hi,

also mir würde da jetzt nur mehrdimensionale Arrays einfallen...
also zb


```
int[][] arrays = new int[10][2];
```
erstellt dir jetzt eine Variable auf bei dem du mit [0-9][0] 10 werte hast, aber auch bei [0-9][1] weitere 10 werte. 

Hoffe dass dir damit geholfen ist.

Lg


----------



## HimBromBeere (6. Jun 2012)

Brauchst du ein Feld von Feldern? Dann wäre das wirklich ein Fall für ein mehdimensionales Array, wie Nardian bereits sagte. Andernfalls erklär mal genauer, was du meinst...

Ich denke, es läuft bei dir auf ein 3-dimensionales Array raus:

```
int feld[<ID des Bildes>, <x-Koordinate>, <y-Koordinate>]
```


----------

